
React native on windows with android sdk - jdelgado2002
http://davidanderson.io/2015/10/18/a-step-by-step-guide-to-react-native-on-windows/
======
k__
Sounds good.

I looked into this mobile dev stuff a few times and it always felt a bit hard
to get all this stuff up and running.

Then I heard about react-native was released for Android and was happy. But FB
just supports OSX for development and I use Linux and Windows.

